# Banana- Choco- Muffins



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

one of my favorites  

2 ripe bananas
290g flour
2 t baking powder
1/2 t baking soda
1/2 cup chocolate chips
1 pckg Chocolate Pudding Powder (for 500ml)
2 eggs
60ml oil
125g sugar
100ml milk

crush the bananas.
mix flour, baking powder and soda, chocolate chips und pudding powder in bowl.
in a second bowl beat until creamy eggs, oil, sugar, milk and bananas.
melt in the flour mix.
fill the pan and bake in the preheated oven (190°C/370°F) for about 20-25min


----------



## Shaheen (Jul 9, 2006)

Can I put cocoa powder instead of pudding powder? What's the difference?


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

hmm.. I think you need the pudding with its gelating effect - or whatever that's called...


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 9, 2006)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> Can I put cocoa powder instead of pudding powder? What's the difference?


 
Shaheen, I make a chocolate chip cookie recipe that uses pudding and what the pudding does is makes the cookies moist and chewy.  So, I bet the pudding does the same for muffins keeps them moist.   

Cara, this recipe sounds wonderful. I will definitely add it to my list of things to bake. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debbie (Jul 9, 2006)

290 grams of flour is how many cups?

60 ml oil is how many ounces?






			
				cara said:
			
		

> one of my favorites
> 
> 2 ripe bananas
> 290g flour
> ...


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 10, 2006)

290 grams flour = 9.99 dryweight ounces
60 ml oil = 2 fluid ounces
125 grams sugar = 4 dryweight ounces
100 ml milk = 3 1/3 fluid ounces

More info. can be found here. All these estimates are approximate. You may have to make the recipe and then tweak it some.


----------



## cara (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for the link, sierra!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 12, 2006)

Cara, you are very welcome!!


----------

